# Goat foaming at the mouth



## Joey Wahoo (Jul 9, 2003)

I bought an older doe recently who had been very poorly taken care of. She was very skinny and her hooves were a mess. We've wormed her and are in the process of fattening her up. 

Often I'll find her foaming at the mouth. She seems otherwise healthy. I've seen that this can be a symptom of bloat, but I'm confident she isn't bloated.

Wondering if any of y'all have any ideas as to what her problem might be. I haven't yet introduced her into my herd, and I don't want to transmit anything to my other goats.

thanks in advance


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Are you fattening her up with molassas sweet feed? It's pretty typical of goats who are eating alot of sticky sweet feed to foam because of the acidosis they are getting from the molassas.

The best way to fatten a doe is to give her alfalfa, to feed her whole oats, and some corn. As long as it took her to be starved down like this, is as long as it will take for you to get meat on her bones. Done quickly she will founder or you wil ruin her rumen. 

Also it depends how old is old...she could also have teeth problems. Vicki


----------



## mmurrey (May 7, 2005)

We have a doe that foams at the mouth and we don't feed her molasses or alfalfa. She has always foamed and we think that it is just the way that she digests her food.
~*Caylissa*~


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

I've read that some feinting goats can be prone to foaming at the mouth


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have one that does this occassionally. I give her baking soda. A pinch or two right in her mouth and it usually clears up in a day or two. Rumen acidosis


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Fainting goats aren't prone to foaming at the mouth anymore than any other breed of goat.

If she were younger I would say check her for a cleft palet, not the case here. 

Since she's older I would say possible acidiosis as was suggested or perhaps she eats her food too quickly. I would put baking soda out free choice.
HF


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Are you sure she doesn't have anything in her mouth ala a sticker or sore? How are her teeth?


----------

